# Learn a little about us!!!



## saraendepity

*I know there is a section for this in the welcome to BnB section but i thought as we have a few regulars and people joining us all the time we should have our own little getting to know you thread???? so i will start us off...*

My Name is Sara i have a little girl who is just over 5 months now (was born june17th 2009) i am engaged to Daisy's daddy Rob who is also on BnB but isnt on here as much as me !!! (bobbert)

We have been cloth bummed since daisy was about 3 weeks old and we also Baby Wear i currently have a Moby which i love and i have just sold my Baby Hawk as i'm looking for a new more girly one!!LOL i combine BF and FF for various reasons but mostly because of my nasty PND and Daisy losing weight:cry: we plan on BLW in a few weeks when Daisy reaches 6 months:) 

others in our family include 4 dogs - 2 Labs Chloe and Toby and 2 yorkies - Tiah and her granddaughter Lucy:) we have 2 rabbits Genie and Eve and one gorgeous horsey Kyte. i am currently looking into keeping some chickens for eggs and i am going to be producing our own fruit n veg next year for Daisy :happydance:


erm think thats all really :) 

Sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh good idea Sara!

I am Kirsten, 24 years old, have been married to Jake for just over 2 years. We have a daughter Freya who was born 10th May so will be 6 months in a few days :cloud9:.

Freya has been in cloth nappies since she was about 2 weeks old, but we only started going overnight in them when she was about 3 months ish. I looooove using cloth nappies and so does Jake, we were both cloth bums when we were babies, my mum thought she was well cool and dyed all her terries bright colours, lol.

I like to wear Freya as much as I can, I have a Simply Mei Tai and a Maya Wrap ring sling and love them both. I have tried a few different slings and these are my best yet!

I reluctantly formula feed due to medical problems after Freya was born, I am attempting relactation at the moment but finding it hard whilst looking after Freya too. We will be starting BLW in a few weeks, Freya has had a few goes at playing with veggies but has not seemed bothered, so I think it will be past 6 months when we actually get going! I can't wait 'til sh eis eating our food as a lot of my family and friends are very sceptical of BLW and don't think it's a good idea! We will show them!

We will be using gentle discipline with Freya and any subsequent children we have. I would love to homeschool Freya but have more research to do on it before I decide if I will or not. I would also love for her to go to a Montessori school, as I did when I was young. This depends on whether we can afford it or not though.

We have a cat, Ellie, and three chickens, Bellatrix, Narcissa and Bruce. I want to get a dog and horses again but we will have to move to a bigger house first :dohh:. I grow my own veg in the garden and I'm on the waiting list for an alloment. We have a few fruit trees and one of the first things Freya tried was an apple from our garden :D.


----------



## mommyof3co

Good idea :)

I'm Beth, 23yrs old and live in Texas. I have 3 little boys, Landon who is 6 1/2, Casen is 4 1/2 and Hayden who is 25mo. I'm a stay at home mom to them. We "practice" AP parenting in many ways. 

I cloth diapered Hayden from 2mo, that's when we started, went full time at 4mo then until 21mo then we were battling rash after rash, one that just would NOT go away so we switched back to sposies and it cleared up :( But now a few months later we are doing some cloth and some sposies to see how he reacts. He will be potty training soon though.

I also babywear, I have tried out a few different carriers but by far my favorite is our Babyhawk. We still use it now with Hayden :)

I also breastfed all 3 boys. Unfortunately it didn't work out with Landon and he only was able to nurse maybe about a month then was full time formula. Casen nursed exclusively until I did introduce some formula at 7mo then at 11mo he weaned. Hayden nursed exclusively until he self weaned at 19mo :)

We also cosleep, use gentle discipline, we don't vaccinate, we also practice extended rear facing...I only put that in here because it's not the norm.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi i'm Donna, wife to Jon and mom to Beth 16, Joe 14, Jay 12, Deon 11, Shannon 10, Scott 8, Karlum 5, Jack 3 and Harley 9 months tomorrow.
I have used cd from beth all the way to Harley but where as it was terrys with all the others i am now addicted to all but terrys haha, i so blame this site for my addiction :haha:
I have breast feed all my tribe until self weaning and mr h as everyone knows him by is still bf, he is exclusively bf and only takes from me he refuses sippy cups etc so it is me only, we co-sleep and i wear him as much as possible i have a ring sling, a kids kangeroo sling and i have just made a mei tai and i'm making my second one now, and i hope to start selling them very soon.
We are following blw and it is going brilliantly, messy but brilliantly and he eats everything.
We followed an alternative route with vaccinations and will continue to do so.
We have 2 dogs sam and spot, a guinnie pig called pepper, and a parrot called michael.
We follow attachment parenting as closely as we can and mr h is now our velcro baby haha he loves been in our arms or in his slings.
mmmmmmmmm what else o yes mr h has spina bifida occulut which in his case has left him with a lower body weakness and a right hand side partial weakness but he is finding his own way around things and is just an adorable lil man :cloud9:


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Hi!! I'm Stephanie! I'm 29, currently live in Greenwood, Indiana. Married to my wonderful husband for 11 years now. I have one son, Cohen 4yrs and our newest addition, Emmalyn 3 months. My husband is currently serving a tour of duty in Iraq. He began training last September, popped home for Thanksgiving, knocked me up and took off for Iraq. Lol. He'll hopefully be home in time for Christmas and we are so excited to be a little family again. 

I formula feed my daughter as breastfeeding turned out to be a huge challenge for me with postpartum depression and no family around. I initially felt guilty, but I've come to terms with it. I've discussed relactation with my doctor, but I'm not quite sure how I feel about that. She has severe reflux and needs a thickened feed and I'm not sure that I could make pumping and thickening work for her. Suggestions welcome on that!! 

I do use cloth diapers exclusively and have since birth. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm really trying a different, more natural approach to parenting this time and it's working out so much better for me. I'm a happier mommy with happier children. I worked full time when I had my son, but now I'm able to stay home and it's wonderful!!

I have suffered multiple miscarriages over the years and I'm so blessed to have my beautiful children. I would love one more, but my husband is not yet convinced. I was terrified myself until I realized I've raised these two on my own for the last 3 months and I'm still alive! I think I could handle 3..... Right? 

Love learning about all of you!!


----------



## Blob

:hi:
Ok well i'm 21 and i'm engaged to Robin and we're getting married in June :cloud9: My little girl is called Tabitha and she's just over 1 now...
I tried to use cloth when she was born but i didnt like them not thinking that i could try other types :dohh:
Then i went to a baby show in Glasgow and saw bumgenius nappies and i loved them soooo much and she's been wearing them ever since :)

I BF her, she wont drink formula or drink at all from a bottle :lol: It took ages to get her to drink from a sippy cup she would only drink from a doidy cup :dohh:

I used to co-sleep with her until she decided she didnt want me anymore ha ha ha! She is really quite independant which is nice but sad also.

We live on a farm where we have free range Turkey's Chickens Guinea fowel and Geese at the moment..its so nice to know that all the meat we eat is kept nicely and happy :) Also we only eat meat from the farmers market where we know all the farmers... 
Uhmm...we have about 13 horses 1 who is our broodmare who has one foal at the moment, a nanny horse who looks after the foals when we wean them and we have about 5 eventers and the others are older horses that we keep in the fields cos we love them so much he he he! Also we have 6dogs and 3 pet ducks though the fox keeps getting them :cry: We used to have 50 a few years ago as they lay eggs for us...

Think thats everything

Oh also my OH obviously is a farmer :lol: i WAS doing law at uni though i now have decided to do a midwifery course and i run a baby group and am on the under 5s committee and i'm going to do a BF course to help other mums..

Phew....


----------



## Shifter

I'm Holly, I'm 27. Married to Andy for 5 years and together for 10, he's sometimes found on here posting as Phoenix. We have one little boy, Jack, born in March.

I'm into natural childbirth, breastfeeding, cloth nappies, baby wearing, baby led weaning and bed sharing. I love my Bum Genius nappies and am currently in the market for a mei tai or other carrier as I have fallen out with my BabaSling! We started BLW when Jack was 6 months and it's brilliant, so easy and so far Jack has eaten everything we have offered him. I'm a really fussy eater so it was important to me that Jack not be held back by me, so he gets lots of variety along with DH, which is also making DH happy! We buy cruelty-free, organic and fair trade wherever possible. We also selectively vaccinate and tbh next time we'll probably be even more selective and also give the vit K a miss.


----------



## claire-lou

Hi :wave: I'm claire 26 married to Joe for 19 months but together for 9 years. Mummy to Jack 8 months.

Jack has been in cloth fulltime since 14 weeks and we mainly use fitteds, With home made PUL/fleece wraps. 

I work full time so baby wear as much as possible when not at work. My favorite is the babyhawk although we use the hotsling too. 

I BF for a few weeks but found it very hard and switched to formula. I felt very guilty about this and attempted relactation for 7 LONG weeks. Although I never got my milk back I did increase my bond with Jack and got closure on the subject. I will BF next time thou (now I have you lovely ladies for support)

We are BLW'd and I have yet to find a food that Jack wont eat. It really is amazing to watch him took into a sunday roast with no teeth.

We grow some of our veg although this year the catapillars got more than us. 

We have a Jack Russell called Narla that is more trouble than Jack and loves harassing our rabbit Guiness


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hiya! I'm Laura, 21 and I live with my fiance Rick and my beautiful little princess Olivia Rose. Olivia was a surprise baby, but now we have her we can't minagine life without her! She made us move back home uuuppp norf from our expensive cardboard box in London :dohh: and we are much happier back here.

I have been a full time cloth bum mum for about 3 months now! Started on and off when she was around 2 months with some bamboozles which I hated, and then the addiction started!!! I haven't really spent tooooo much money on my cloth because I love a bargain, and preloved nappies...but I spend far too much time oggling fluff on t'interweb! I think using cloth was a natural progression for us really, because both OH and I are obsessed with recycling and are really proud when we put out a wee small bag of actual landfill rubbish each week...the rest all goes into one of the recycle bins. We both nearly cried when we had literally trippled the amount of rubbish we put out on bin day when she was newborn and in disposables :cry:

I have been blessed to have been able to breastfeed Olivia, and I'm so lucky that she took to it so well, and I had such amazing support from my OH and the bf helpers at the hospital. Olivia has decided that she won't even take a bottle of EBM, which is fine by me...I get to use it as an excuse not to leave her!! We follow a lot of the principles of attachment parenting, but have adapted it using Olivias lead. She hates co-sleeping, and much prefers her big girls cot to stretch out in and wriggle to he hearts content, but she is still directly next to my bed in our room. I love to wear Olivia, and she is rapidly quickly outgrowing her bjorn...so it's going to be new sling time very soon!! 

I'm very excited about starting BLW with her in the next few weeks when she hits the 6 month mark! I'm also thinking of getting my name on the list for an allotment as we have a shared garden and I can't dig it all up to plant furit and veg :lol:


----------



## kitty_kitty

Hello i am Sara and i will be 31 on 16th Nov. Currently i am overdue as baby due on 8th Nov so i am being grumpy as i am suffering from SPD and i really want to meet my baby.

Been with OH for 9 years not yet married as was getting married this year but i got pregnant.

We have 2 gorgeous rescue lurchers Diggery and Leo and 3 black cats Fat Sid, Spudulika and Shep.

I am really wanting to breast feed and i have a big stash of cloth nappies which my dad bought as his first grandad gift.

I will be baby wearing as i have a closer wrap and mei tei carrier but i also have an all terrain pram.

I am not a veggie but i only eat free range meat and tbh alot of it comes from my dad at the minute i have the worlds biggest trout in my freezer!

I forgot to add i am addicted to knitting and crochet and have been making loads of stuff for the baby too


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, I'm Vici, i'm 29 and live in rural Suffolk. I have been with Shaun for almost 5 years and we have been engaged for 2 1/2 years. Imogen Grace was born in August after LTTTC and fertility treatment. We are hopinh to marry next year but it is money dependant :)

Imi has been in cloth since she was about 4 weeks old (first 2 of which were spent in hospital!!) and we love our fluffy bum :) Imi was BF for 1 day but after falling poorly and spending a week in SCBU, this sadly came to an end (despite the best efforts of me, MW, HV and BF counsellor!!) so instead I exclusively expressed for 6 weeks. She is now FF. WE baby wear alot out but rarle at home as she is such a hot little girl!! We use a Moby :D We have 1 dog, our precious springer spaniel Tilly who we rescued at 4 months - she is now 4 :D


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: My name is Samantha (Sam), im 23 and ive been married to my Dh Mark for 1,5 years now!

We moved from Holland to New Zealand (Dh's home country) 2,5 years ago and decided this was the place to be to start our family and have a more outside life..

We have 2 dogs, our pitbull Cookie (2 years) and our Husky Indy (1 year), and of course our beautiful baby boy Cole, who is still on his way, due 4th of Dec 2009!

Decided to use cloth diapers after some research. I never intended to be a completely eco-friendly, attached parenting person and kinda rolled into it all via research and the lovely girls in Natural parenting!!!!

Ill hopefully be BF my boy and am eying to get a moby soon too :)
Planning to use cloth after we get back from hospital, we will see how it goes :thumbup: am taking it easy as it is our first after all :flower:


----------



## kitty_kitty

I also forgot to add i am a qualified reflexologist


----------



## saraendepity

thought i would Bumpy as we have a few new Natural parents coming through recently:) ....................... :howdy:


----------



## anothersquish

appreciating the bump ;) 

Wont bore you with who I am (haha) mum to 5yr old boy with another boy on the way any day! Was a baby wearer last time (though didnt have my head into all the pretty slings and wraps...shame!) and an exclusive BFer, more or less did BLW even though Id not heard of it as an official term, just did what was natural for us. 
Looking forward to lots of cloth nappies, lots of baby wearing and definately BLW 6 months or later.
I grow my own veg and as much fruit as I can manage in my little garden, most of my produce is grown in tubs and my son loves helping....unfortunately most of my carrots dont get to full size before they get pulled out and eaten but hey nothing better than fresh organic home grown veggies! Next year I will be attempting cucumber growing for the first time...eek! 
Also have 4 dogs and 7 horses (does OH count as an animal?)


----------



## mummy_mi

Hello ladies, I'm new to all this but I'm planning to spend a lot of time in this forum so I think I had best introduce us!

I'm Michelle, 26, engaged to Kiel, 26 and after leaving my job and moving halfway up the country in march this year (Hertfordshire to Sheffield) to be with him and moved into a 1 bed, penthouse, 6th floor apartment, we then found out I was pregnant, great timing huh! Anyway we manged to move into a house before Chloe arrived (7 weeks early) and now that she is home with us and out of special care, after spending a month there, I am delving into the cloth bummed world!!

As she is only 4lb 7 atm I am starting on Smart nappies, will be giving it a go tomorrow, now that everything has arrived but I am in LOVE with Bumgenius, they look amazing and after a post on here and helpful comments from you all, I am going to be ordering some Organic BG AIO's as soon as my bank manager will let me ;)

I'm also all for BLW (cant wait) and am interesting in babywearing and will deff be giving it a try once she's a little bigger and I've done some research on different types (what would I do without the internet!).

Anyway, hope to catch up with you all soon and some day be a cloth guru and help out others posting questions!

XX


----------



## Twiglet

Hello, I'm Michelle, 22 [23 on the 16th] I'm engaged to Liam who is 27 and have been with him for 3 years in March. Caitlyn is a pill baby.

We love to wear her in a babasling [bright pink but daddy WILL wear it as its Caitlyn's only way of calming down sometimes] we partake in child-led parenting. 

I only persuaded Liam to do cloth from the 23rd November but since the 24th we have done it day and night and I love it as does Caitlyn! :) she's a lot happier since being in them.

I FF purely down to a lack of support and my partner not wanting me to and body confidence issues but after talking to many people on here I am DETERMINED to do it with my next :) It's a decision I really regret and it upsets me to talk about it so I dont think about it too much. She's also lactose intolerant and had reflux. 

I don't do BLW as Caitlyn began refusing her bottles and then began losing weight. She has our meals though and doesn't like purees so she has proper food and knows where it goes, bites off chunks and swallows properly. 

I want a Mei-tai but am not allowed! :rofl:

We have two fur-babies: Socrates [in my avatar] and Jemima our ginger kitten. We want chickens but have to wait for permission for our landladies! :)


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Hello!

Won't confuse you with my name - you can all me TL or LadyT. :winkwink: I am 33, married to Caveman who is 39. Our son Lincoln (who I call Otter on here) is 4.5 months old. I live in the mountains of the Western US.

I sorta fell into all this NP stuff by just following my instincts and Otter's lead. I never intended to co-sleep, but he had other ideas. So, we co-sleep (with an Arms Reach) and bedshare. 

It just always made sense to me to babywear (even before I knew that was a term!) and BF. Otter is exclusively BFed and starting to get serious food envy and wants to start BLW. Still trying to hold him off for the most part, but have let him have steamed carrots once now (which he immediately picked up and started chewing!) :shy:

I have loads of ring slings (as I make them) and love them. Otter is HUGE, 21 lbs, so had to get another carrier to save my back. I made a mei tai with a headrest that I adore. :cloud9: I think Otter still likes the ring slings best though. I also have a Kelty back pack for long walks and hikes in the mountains. :happydance:

I'm looking into doing cloth bum part time. I can't do it full time as I have to work and Otter can't have a cloth bum at his daycare. :( Still researching that one!

I have 5 cats -- yes 5! -- Stink, Cricket, Nenya, Boris, and Vladimir. 1 old Beagle, Brandy. Caveman loves to garden and has a huge one every summer! I love to sew, crochet, read, snowboard, snowmobilie, hike, camp, and anything else that strikes my fancy! Not that I have time for much of that anymore! LOL


----------



## ryder

My name is Josslyn... and my OH's name is Tom... We have 1 beautiful baby girl and are TTC #2.

I have been using clothe diapers for over a year and love them. I will definately use them next time. I tried bf but idnt make it past a month for various reason. But I think the most important thing is for babies and mums to be happy. 

I work in a hospital on a busy medical floor. I love horses and own one. We are trying to get our town home ready to be sold so we can buy a farm. I am really looking forward to it and I would love to have free range chickens and more horses of course.


----------



## bjl1981

Hey :wave:
I'm Bethan, I'm 27 (28 in a few weeks!) and before my gorgeous little boy Josiah came along I was a high school maths teacher. Me and DH met at university and married a few weeks after we graduated, 5 years ago.

Jo has been in cloth during the day since he was a few weeks old, and we love them! I haven't moved over to nightime cloth as I'm scared he'll leak!
I use all fitteds with PUL wraps.
Struggled to BF so we FF now.
I am looking forward to getting a new carrier for Christmas (an ABC buckle carrier) and some books on BLW for when he's a little older.
I love BnB, and its been a HUGE help all through my pregnancy and especially now I have the little man.


----------



## JayleighAnn

My name is Jayleigh, I'm 19 and I've been with my OH Lee for 3 years who is also 19, we have a little boy named Halen who is nearly 6 months (born 19th June 2009)

I have been cloth bumming since day one, I am exclusively breastfeeding and plan to start BLW on 19th Dec when LO will be exactly 6months. We baby wear occasionally, I have a Moby wrap, soon to try home sewing a babyhawk (eeeek) 

others in our family include 3 cats (we got a new kitten tonight he's 4mo and called Stingo after Stingo from Fifi and the flower tots lol) a tropical fish tank, 1 bearded dragon and 1 tarantula. 

I don't drink or eat diary due to LO being allergic to it, I can have small bits like the odd cheese sandwhich, but I don't mind. I only eat free range and try to always pick up organic. I'd love chickens but as I'm in a flat I don't have a garden :cry:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm Antonia, 27 :D
My wee man is 4 weeks old tomorrow and I am so in lurve with him!
I want to use cloth exclusively but am using both at the moment, waiting to get some more types to try in the new year, my brother and I were in terries when we were babies, just seems right I guess.
We are currently doing well BFing, so hope to continue to do so then we'll read up on this BLW I keep hearing so much about :)
I've just got a moby stly wrap which is fabby, feel a bit guilty there's a buggy upstairs I'm unlikely to use but at least it was 2nd hand!
I'm a Vet Nurse and a bit animal obsessed, we have 4 dogs, 4 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 chickens and 2 turtles. In the next 3 years we plan to move to somewhere bigger with land then god knows what else I'll have! Quite fancy some rescue donkeys! Definately chasing the good life!
Mark makes bespoke furniture, we've been best friends since school. He has a gorgeous little girl from a previous relationship called Isabella but unfortunatley her mother has just moved to the other end of the country which is very upsetting.


----------



## Lu28

I'm still not sure I properly belong in here but I'll introduce myself anyway!

I'm Nuala and I'm 29, I've been married to Andrew who's 31 for the past 5 years. We have one little girl, Aisling who's nearly 8 months old. We struggled bfing in the beginning with Aisling latching on for the first time properly and just over 2 weeks old. We combination fed until she was 5 weeks old and then exclusively bf until 7 months. She now has the odd bottle of formula if I'm away from her.

We're now BLW and she's doing great! :thumbup: It's extremely messy but great fun and she loves it, she's a little horse who loves her food! :lol:

We have 2 dogs, a collie and a lab who are gorgeous things. I've always worn Aisling in a carrier when out with them but it was a horrible uncomfortable mothercare thing so I didn't use it too often. I've just got my first mei tai which I love so I see me baby wearing loads more now!


----------



## TigerLady

Lu28 said:


> I'm still not sure I properly belong in here but I'll introduce myself anyway!


Why not?? :confused:

You bf, babywear, blw -- doesn't come much more natural than that! Or am I missing something! :wacko:

:)


----------



## Lu28

I guess I've just never felt very natural! :dohh: We never coslept, don't do cloth nappies and are only now really getting into baby carrying :D


----------



## TigerLady

I am only now getting into cloth nappies and will only be able to do them part time at best.

And I wouldn't have coslept if not for Otter INSISTING on it! :haha: Have you never even taken a nap with Aisling snuggled up to you? If not, you should try it! ;)

As for starting babywearing now -- better now than never!! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

I dont exclusively co-sleep, BLW or bf but still count myself in here :thumbup:

I have reasons for each and everyone of the things I dont do and if ever asked do and will explain but as I babywear, use natural medication / solutions and use cloth nappies I count myself here...:lol:


----------



## Lu28

TigerLady said:


> Have you never even taken a nap with Aisling snuggled up to you? If not, you should try it! ;)

I don't have a cuddly baby!! We have our first morning bf in bed and we sometimes fall asleep. I often hear of people taking LO to bed with them in the middle of the night as it's the only way they'll sleep but Aisling kicks and punches so that DH and I are hanging off the edge of the bed while our tiny baby takes the rest! :lol:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:!!! I have a picture of mommy and daddy falling on the floor and baby all spread out and comfy in the bed.... hahahahaha!

That is a strong woman in the making! :thumbup: My friend has a baby girl like that, too. 8 months old and totally wants to be independant -- no cuddling allowed! She wanted to baby wear but the baby won't stand for it! :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

hi all :)

im sarah and im 28, i live in manchester.
I have 3 little girls aged 9, 7 and 17 weeks :)
I cloth bum, babywear, breastfeed and co sleep, will more than likely BLW.
I am the proud owner of a neilybug, had him for 3 1/2 years now.... dont know what id do without him 
i use a combination of nappies, totsbots for bed (with smart nappy trifold boosters) and itti bitti aio's and sio's during the day.
i have 2 mei tais, i love them :D i'd have more but OH would have a fit, i find them more comfy than other carriers and aimee always seems snug and happy, plus its easier to feed her in when im out and about

anyhoo im usually loitering about here and there so i shall see you about the boards :D


----------



## Kaites

Hi! I'm Katie and I can be found lurking about here too :) My hubby Darrin and I have been together for 4 years and we have one baby, Emma, a cat named Beasty, a black piranha named Bubba and a saltwater aquarium (Darrin counts the fish as part of the family!). We cloth diaper, BF, babywear, occasionally co-sleep and will BLW when the time comes. I tried to grow a veggie patch this summer, but I think it fed the local wildlife since the veggies were usually gone before I got to harvest them :) I used to be a teacher and lived in Asia for a few years (that's how I first got interested in babywearing).


----------



## lfernie

Hi 

Im Lauren, I'm 22 and I have LO Ryan who is 8 weeks and I've bn married since Sept 08. I BF, co sleep, I'm currently lookin for a sling to start baby wearing so at the moment I just carry LO everywhere lol. I also intend to BLW when the time comes and I would love a garden to have a wee veggie patch but unfortuneatly, i live in a flat :nope: xx


----------



## saraendepity

:wave: hi to all new mums and babes:D


----------



## sun

Hi There - I have been posting here for a bit, but I will officially say HELLO! :wave:

I have been with OH for 8 years and LO is just over 4 weeks old.
LO was born 4 weeks early and had some feeding problems initially, but is now 100% breast fed.
I babywear - especially around the house while cooking. I have a babyhawk, moby and a fitted sling - but I use the babyhawk the most. OH wants to buy the ergo since he likes the backpack style better - so we might get one of those too LOL
LO has been in cloth diapers since about 2 weeks old - he was born unexpectedly in another city so we didn't have diapers yet LOL. It took a few days to figure out the cloth diapering, but we are having good success now with Thirsties fitteds, thirsties pockets, and Happy Heineys pockets (they all make sizes small enough for LO - though he is growing fast). We really like the bamboozles for night time with a thirsties cover and a hemp liner. No leaks!
LO sleeps beside us in a moses basket until OH goes to work (he is up really early) then he sleeps in bed with me :D
We will also be doing baby led weaning.
Oh - and member #4 is our awesome cat!!!
I plan to get a full garden going (we just bought a house 2.5 weeks ago with a yard) so LO can get fresh organic veggies!

xx


----------



## princessellie

i dont know how i havent done one of these haha

im ellie, im 25 and i am engaged to paul, who ive been with for 3 years, we have a 10month old baby girl and i am pregnant with our second :cloud9:

we use cloth nappies, which i make and sell, we babywear, well at least we did until i got pregnant, im too worried to in the first trimester but will start again once im out of the dangerous bit, i have a mei tai that i made myself and a couple of stretchy wraps, we used to co-sleep until i got pregnant when we thought we'd better get her used to her cot again so she doesnt feel abandoned when the new baby turns up, i BF'd until leyla was 4months but we had latch problems because of a stupid HV telling me i was doing it wrong, when i wasnt!! :grr: i tried relactation but i couldnt do it :cry: it really tore me up moving onto FF so am going to succeed with baby no#2and just ignore HVs! we BLW, leylas favourite food is chicken hehe, and kidney beans :wacko:

:hi:

x


----------



## Kitten

I'm Sam, 23, married to Sam (yes, seriously). I live in Crawley, UK and worked as an Information Assistant for SureStart and I'm going back part-time to a different centre in April.

I'm mummy to Theakston who is... 23weeks now.. so just 5months really. We exclusively breastfeed but will be moving onto BLW when he's 6months in Jan. I have a Connecta and wear him everywhere, we both hate the pram but have bought a rear facing buggy to cover ourselves if the weathers too dangerous under foot for wearing this Winter!! We don't believe in CIO and whilst we don't actively co-sleep, he does have a little snooze with me after his first feed of the morning and comes into bed if he's not sleeping on his own for some reason such as being ill but he won't feed lying down anymore. His best friend is our cat Satine (she doesn't feel the same, lol) but he's not sure of our rabbit Pacharisu.


----------



## TigerLady

Sam and Sam! :mrgreen: My DH and I also have the same names -- they are the male and female versions of a name. And the nickname boils down to the exact same name just spelled differently (much like Samuel and Samantha would, just different spellings). 

Our families get very confused! :wacko: Especially my dad as he is the only person allowed to shorten my full name into my nickname, so he calls us the same name! :dohh:


----------



## Kitten

Lol, it confuses everyone. He was born Sam though & I'm Samantha so his family all call me Samantha, grr, hehe.


----------



## Rachel_C

Hehe that's cool having the same name! Must get confusing sometimes though. I thought me and hubby were bad - his name is Arif, pronounced aaah-rif and my initials are R F. I rang to organise travel insurance and completely confused the lady on the other end cos she kept asking my husband's name and I kept telling her, but she was like "no, not your name, his name" :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## JennTheMomma

Hi, I'm Jenn. I'm 24 years old, married to Brian, who is also 24 years old. We have 1 son, Hunter who is 2 1/2 years old and pregnant with another son who should be here in April.

We co-sleep, cloth diaper, elimination communication, babywear/toddlerwear, gentle discipline, baby led weaning/toddler led weaning, organic eating, home made cooking, and more that I can't think of :)

We live in Minnesota, and have 2 dogs.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im Lara, 20 years old. I have been with OH Sam, who is 22 years old for 16 months, we have a 7 month old son Noah, who was a huge surprise as I got pregnant after only knowing him 2 weeks lol. He is still at uni in Wales doing geography and IT, in his final year (only 5 months to go now :) ) while I live with Noah in a flat in East Sussex. I breastfed for 6.5 months, now I pump and FF as Noah will no longer BF. I do a mix of puree and BLW, all homecooked. I bedshare and babywear as much as possible. I have a horse called Puzzle who ive had for nearly 6 years now. she is 20 years old, but is still ridden regularily abate lightly by her sharer mostly. Think thats us :) xxx


----------



## trish1200

I'm Patricia, 31, I'm a health and Fitness consultant, I'm engaged to my partner of 15 years. We have baby David Brandon, 5 months tomorrow and a siamese cat Xito (my toddler):winkwink:
I co-sleep, breastfeed, babywear (but use a pram too), we've been using cloth for a month now but still use a few eco disposables because my stash is very small (yet!):haha:, I plan to start weaning when David is 6 months, but still haven't decided on what method to use, i might do half BLW, half purees but mostly all organic and homecooked


----------



## saraendepity

:wave:


----------



## mummypeanut

*waves* I am 'without child' as yet but I'm still lurking so i thought i would introduce myself.

I'm Corrin, I live in warwickshire, UK with my Husband. I'm 26 and I'm pregnant with our first bubby (due in 12 weeks) and im extremely excited.

Hubby and i are both very drawn to attachment parenting. Ive gone slightly over the top on wraps - i currently have a calin bleu (because it was in the sale) and black moby for hubby, an orange moby for me and a mei tai :blush:. Its a bit ridiculous without a child to go in them!! 

I'm putting off buying a pram because I'm less excited about that than the gorgeous wraps and holders. We have a pram picked out but its because my mum thinks we cant live without one.

We are planning to co sleep and we've been to a cloth nappy shop to look at cloth nappies. I will go back in february and pick some out.

We live in a small house with our rescue dog chillie who is a little fierty thing but very sweet. Shes a jack russel crossed with a staffy.

Anyway, thats me....... next?!?


----------



## saraendepity

hi:howdy:


----------



## bana

Hello everyone, 

My name is Anna, im 23yrs and mummy to Tristan who is 10 weeks. Ive been with my OH for 7yrs and are engaged, he is a self employed general builder and i will b a sahm for a while. Eventually i want to teach DT or Art and Design, i dont want to waste my degree in graphic design.

I am currently 4 stone heavier than id like to b and therefore cannot do my hobbie which is caving! I dont fit into my suite anymore! :cry: Before i ha Tristan i was a social butterfly, drinking, smoking, and shopping. Now i dont smoke, want to drink and dont shop cuz im holding out till i loose some weight! Anyways i exclusively bf, have a fluffy bum, baby wear with a tomy freestyle and own a lush ring sling but i cant seem to work it out and lo gets impatience with me. I will BLW when lo gets to 6 months and we also start a baby sign class then too. When lo learns to perfect his latch we will co sleep, um and just AP is general, totally against cio.

I have tropical fish with 2 large cat fish (my babies) and a bengal called Simba (Mr Bimbles, simbily bimbily, bimbles, bimbalina, bims) dont ask! we will get another dog but are still morning the loss of our baby dog who got cruely taken away from us by a hit and run :cry:

im sure theres lots more but i wont bore u any longer! lol

xx


----------



## Faerie

Ooo how exciting, it's been fun to read them all.

I'm Henny, 26, I've been with Miguel, 34, for nearly(ish) 5 years and married nearly(ish) 2. We met when I was an Aupair in Switzerland and was visiting friends in the city he lived in. Sofia is our much longed for LTTC baby, she had surgery on her birthdate but is a little fighter and now a bouncing, loud, happy little monster.

I follow natural parenting because it's what's natural to me (funnily enough) but I didn't realise it was a "trend" as such until reading on here. We bf, she's been in cloth since she was 4 months old (I was too chicken before), we're BLW, co-sleep half with the arm's reach and half in our bed. I babywear as much as possible when out, sometimes not practical though and I've got a bad back. Normally I'll take the pram into town to carry my shopping and wear her.

We're building an eco house which should be ready spring/summer if the lazy arses ever start it. I'm hoping that I can have a veggie patch, though I tend to have the fingers of death with plants. Did have a herb garden but it died when I spent the last year away.

We had 2 beautiful cats, a chartreux called Taz who was runover in April 08 and a chartreux/siamese mix Ziggy who decided he doesn't want to live with us anymore (he was staying with friends whilst we were in the UK for a year). Hoping when we're in the new house we'll be able to get another eventually, but feel cruel as we travel so much.


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: @ using your pram to carry your shopping and wearing Sofia! :thumbup:

Bana -- my DH _*really*_ wants a Bengal cat -- bad! I keep telling him he is not allowed to spend that much on a cat. :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm Rachel, I'm 25. I've been married to Arif for exactly 14 months. Arif works for an investment bank (boooo, hiss) in Central London, though he's not an actual banker, he's on the IT side so I'll forgive him! We have a little girl, Leyla, who is three months old now. I'm from Preston but moved to London when we got married. 

We just do what seems right to us (well, me mostly!). That includes picking her up as soon as she cries, babywearing, cloth nappies and I'm trying to cut down on nasty chemicals in the lotions and potions I use on her. 

I loved breastfeeding but she got dehydrated and jaundiced before my milk came in and we were advised to top up with formula. After that, she lost interest in the breast so now we're 100% formula. I think I'll feel guilty about that forever. When she's 6 months old, I plan to BLW as I think it sounds much more fun for both of us than conventional weaning. I'm a veggie so Leyla will be too (with the exception of nasty formula fish oils!) until she's old enough to decide for herself. 

I tend to think of myself as a SAHM but I do help in my uncle-in-law's office with admin for about 12 hours a week. I take Leyla with me - she loves going to play with her aunt and uncle! When my maternity allowance runs out, I'll probably go back to paid work there, though probably not for much more than 12 hours and only if Leyla is still ok coming to work with me. 

I'd love more children but I'm petrified of giving birth again. I think in a few years we'll look into adopting or fostering, as it's something I've always wanted to do.


----------



## bana

TigerLady said:


> Bana -- my DH _*really*_ wants a Bengal cat -- bad! I keep telling him he is not allowed to spend that much on a cat. :haha:

yeah he was expensive but soooooo worth it! hes like a dog (he plays fetch!) not to mention hes so cute and good looking! lol 

https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/banapeters/bimberlay.png

He thinks all babies toys r his :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, he's simply gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

We are looking into adoption too Rachel, I would love to do it. :)


----------



## saraendepity

Bumping for all the new Ladies to this section :wave:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ok well hello :thumbup:

My name is Rebecca, or Bekki as I've used since childhood, I've just turned 26 and I hail from Birmingham! I am with my partner Mark who works for his Dad lol and when I'm not having babies I work as a customer service advisor in a call centre for a bank.

I have 3 beautiful children, Jordon who will be 9!! this May, Devon who just turned 6 and Cassidy who is nearly 5 and a half months!

Starting out as a young mum I never really knew about things like babywearing and cloth diapering and I never really considered breast feeding either!

I did attempt breastfeeding with Devon but I couldn't bare the pain and gave in to formula!

With Cassidy I have breastfed exclusively from birth (except for 1 feed where she had to have formula because of my mastitis, I had hot sweats followed by uncontrollable shivering so needed some sleep) and although my OH is a complete *bleep* without his support I would have caved again!
I babywear and also use a pram because I'm not comfortable wearing her when it's icy or on public transport the way they drive around here!!

I have started using Cloth nappies again after a failed attempt a few months back, but now I feel slightly more confident about it all and do want to get to the point I don't have to buy disposables anymore!

Forgot to add we Co-sleep too!!


----------



## purpledahlia

I should do this, but i dont feel like i should YET cos shes not technically in cloth yet, and i cant babywear yet cos of c-section, :wacko:

We co-sleep tho, Just me and my little lady. im Claire and im 23!


----------



## PinkyLou

Hello, I am Vicki, 20 with two gorgeous girlies, Indigo & Lylah
Indie I BF until she was 8 months then she self weaned, think it was cause my milk was abit funny as I was around 3 months pregnant at the time. We also co-slept until 13 months, I wore her as much as possible.
Lylah is still mostly exclusivly breastfed, we have just started blw as she was showing such an interest in food. She spends most of her life in our sling so I dont have to push around a double pushchair which is a wrap sling, I forgot the make of it. And even in the house. We also co-sleep and have just got our first cloth nappy today :)
Oh the others, we live in Gloucester (UK) with my fiance, the girls daddy - Steve. He is an assistant manager for a charity shop here.
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm Rachel (24) and am currently with child! I lurk around here quite a bit, and post sometimes as we're looking to use cloth nappies, breast feed and practice baby wearing. 

I'm from North Birmingham, UK and married to Mike (24) (since April 2009). We've been together for a little over 7 years now. We're on team yellow and currently have Jacob as "the name" for a boy and totally undecided on girl's names.

I'm a Marketing Manager and now struggling through my last ten weeks at work before maternity leave - I've had constant pregnancy sickness since our BFP and I must admit it's really started to take it's toll on my emotions recently.

We have two cats - Molly and Cleo.

Anyway, I've learned a lot from this forum so far and I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions over the coming weeks/months!


----------



## saraendepity

Welcome everyone :wave:


----------



## Monkeh

Hello, I'm Gail, 23, from near Loch Lomond. I'm a single parent to Dexter, born in May '09. 

I bf, co-sleep, babywear when I can (I worry about slipping when it's icy!) and we're about to make the switch to cloth. I'd intended to use cloth from word go, but I hadn't realised I could buy it in bits and bobs, and I couldn't afford a starter pack!

I gave up my job near the end of my pregnancy and am now a full time mum, though I plan to go back to college to finish what I started last year then head off to uni to do midwifery when Dexter's at school. 

I think that's it! :)


----------



## Missy

Hi,
I'm Marcia. I'm engaged to Dave and we're getting married in June. We live in Essex. Our DD Sapphire is 7 months old. I am a vegan AR activist but Dave is a meat eater unfortunately. Saf will be veggie. We co-sleep part time, I BF and BLW and Saf is cloth bummed. I babywear much of the time but we use a pram too. I am addicted to buying slings and nappies!! LOL. I work full time and will have to go back in May :growlmad: so enjoying the time I have as a full time mum. We have a dog, two cats and a horse and I'm hoping to get some ex-battery hens this year.


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: I am Rachael (Omi as a nickname) and am 24 (25 in early March) and have being married to my husband Nick for about 2 and 1/2 years. I am currently just working part-time in a shop but am off back to Uni in September but am changing the degree I am doing so will be studying English and media writing. I have two Labradors and a kitten who is basically a Labrador in a cats body. 

I am pregnant with my first baby after having had two miscarriages and am due on the 10th of May 2010. I am expecting a boy and we have named him Joshua James. So I guess that it is fair to say I am on the board a bit too early but I find the advice from people who have used the products I am looking at to be invaluable. Plus, I feel like I can talk about things without getting told or looked at like I am crazy! 

We plan on using cloth nappies and wipes, baby wearing, breast-feeding for the first 6 months, making our own (vegetarian) food at the weaning stage and are going to at leasts try elimination communication from 6+ months. :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Thought i'd finally formally introduce myself here :D

I'm 25 years old, my OH and i have been together just over 5 years and have been living together for the majority of that time. We have a springer spaniel called Fudge and a cat called stitch and our baby son Tobias is 10 weeks old :cloud9:

We planned a homebirth from early on in my pregnancy but things didn't go according to plan (when do they ever?! :wacko:) and at 28 weeks we made the decision to have our baby at our local hospital, although i held out hope i would be able to give birth on the MLU and use the birthing pool, although again, that was not to be and i delivered in a real "soap opera" styleee with an 'augmented' labour on the consultant led delivery suite strapped to a ctg monitor with all kinds of wires and devices attached to me and my LO :dohh: It went as well as it could though i guess and i'd do it all again x 100 for my beautiful baby boy :baby:

We always knew we wanted to use re-usable nappies and did a lot of research into them and bought our first lot (of BG's) when we were at the baby show when i was about 14 weeks pregnant :blush: lol. We planned to use them as soon as we were home from the hospital but Toby was much smaller than i had expected (6lb 5oz born, and down to 5lb 10oz on the day we were discharged! :shock: ) so we had to wait a while.

We now use cloth part-time, i.e. still in disposables at night and for days out. I have been having lots of leakage issues with our BG's which i've posted about on the forum, but we're persevering and trying to work that out right now :thumbup:

Tobias has been exclusively breastfed since birth, something i am incredibly proud of as although i always planned to breastfeed i was also open to the idea of formula if it didn't work out, and certainly didn't have any set goals in mind for how long i wanted to do it for or anything, i just thought i'd give it a good go and see how we got on. Well the longer we have gone on the longer i want to do it for. It hasn't always been easy, far from it, but it's a very special part of mine and Toby's relationship and something i feel very good about.

We are also practicing babywearing although i am yet to take Toby outdoors in the sling. We have a close baby carrier and he normally spends at least 2 hours a day in that each day while i potter around the house and get some housework done.

Hmmm...let's see...what else? Oh, also we are co-sleeping, or bed-sharing, or whatever you like to call it :D We bought an arm's reach co-sleeper crib and have that attached to the side of our bed, and for the first 3 weeks or so Tobias slept in there but even though it was fantastic having him so close i soon found i was exhausted as when he needed to feed during the night (very frequently!) i still had to wake up, lift him out, feed him then settle him back in there, and normally by the time that was done i'd have maybe 30 minutes to doze before he woke up and it was time to do it all again :dohh: So we moved on the next level and i actually brought him in to the big bed with us and we've never looked back. The co-sleeper is still there and occasionally if he is in a very deep sleep in the morning i will gently lift him out of our bed and place him in there for an hour, maybe while i get a shower or so me and OH can make the most of having the bed to ourselves (to SLEEP i mean- tut tut ;) )

So yes, that is us :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

:wave:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Lovely to meet you all :hugs:


----------



## littlestar

Hi 
I'm Nicola, Been married to Chris for 5 Years (this May) and together for 10 years. We're both 30 this year.
Our First Child Quentin was born 7/11/09 after trying for a year and discovering I had a thyroid problem which was affecting my fertility. (only had 6 periods whilst trying to conceive)

We have been CD'ing since Quentin was 3 weeks old, and have tried loads of different types and have decided that pocket nappies suit our way of life better (though waiting on some flips :happydance:)
Quentin is exclusively breastfed and when the time comes we aim to BLW.

Oh, and I've been around the natural parenting section since I was about 28 weeks pregnant doing research on cloth! I think i'm almost happy with my stash now.


----------



## K477uk

I can't believe I missed this the otehr two times it's been bumped! But oh well.. I lurk around these parts fairly regulary so it's probably time to formally introduce myself!

My name is Kathryn and I am 28, I've been married to my husband Gyn for 2 years and we have a little boy called Isaac who is now 4 months old. I am a secondary science teacher.

We wanted a very natural birth and I was desparate for a home birth, but Gyn was apprehensive being our first so we agreed on a "as natural as possible birth" in hospital with the hope of use of the pool. However things weren't meant to be and I was induced two weeks late (having been in a very slow labour for the last week) and after 40 hours of just meditation, tens machine and gas and air,and 2 hours of pushing Isaac still wasn't budging so it ended in an emergancy section.

Isaac has been wearing cloth since he was 3 days old, and has been exclusively breastfed. Although I tend to use my pram I also babywear (however I am banned from buying a nicer one until I go back to work!).

Nice to meet you all properly!:kiss:


----------



## Tacey

Hello, I'm Layla. I'm 25 and have been married for 2 and a half years. Alice is 5 months old and I've decided not to go back to my job as a primary school teacher so I am now a stay at home mum. 

Alice was born in a birth pool after a drug-free (not pain-free!) labour. We exclusively bf on demand, which has thankfully gone smoothly. We have co-slept since she was 3 weeks old. I felt guilty at first because it seemed like I was 'giving in' but after researching it more thoroughly, I'm now convinced it is the right thing for our family. I'm even planning to have 4 in a bed if I can persuade my husband!

Alice is mainly in cloth nappies, although we usually have eco disposables for going out and night time (working on that...). Since she got thrush, I'm also making more lotions and potions myself which seem to be helping her a lot. No more rash! Hurray!

I've got a sling, but I'm planning on getting a mei tai to carry the baby more often. I'm hoping to carry her on my back so I can manage to get the housework and veg gardening done without her getting grumpy. I'm also looking into baby led weaning for when we start giving Alice solids next month - hopefully including veg from the garden.

I think that's about all. Lovely to meet other like minded people on here!


----------



## lepaskilf

This is a great thread, nice to get to know you all! :hugs: My turn.......

Hi! I'm Lauren :flower:, I'm 26 this Saturday :cake: I've been with my boyf Chris for 5-1/2yrs and we live in Snowdonia, North Wales with our 4mnth old son Tom. I'm an outdoor instructor and Chris is a sailor. Now I'm on maternity leave Tom and I attend twf - welsh classes for mothers and babies. Tom will go to a Welsh speaking primary school.

I've breastfed from birth and hope to keep going until Tom is 1, and at 6mnths I plan to BLW.

Before Tom was born I stocked up on lots of different cloth nappies but have only use them occasionally due to not having a dryer and the house being cold this time of year! I hope to use them exclusively when the weather gets better.

I wear Tom alot in his Calin Bleu fleecy wrap and Baby bjorn active when walking our other baby, 2yr old Deerhound, Alfie. Tom even went up his 1st mountain on Boxing day!!

I agree with vaccinating my child but think the swine flu jab for children is over the top!

This yr I plan on growing my own veg o:) 

xx


----------



## Jetters

What a great thread, i've loved reading more about you all!:happydance:


I'm Yasmin, i'm 24 and live in London. (I hate it here though- i'm not cut out for city living and am hopfooting it back out to the sticks when babba is one!) I'm almost 4 months pregnant and will be a single mum- Bean's dad, despite being one of my closest friends, is rubbish. I like to think of him/her as my "happy accident". 

I've realised i'll belong in this section as following my instincts has led me here and I love it! I'll be cloth bumming and reusable wiping (and already have a stash *ahem*), and co-sleeping, and baby wearing, and breastfeeding (hopefully!) and all sorts of other fun things. I like being green and ethical so it's logical for me to do the same with my babba.

This isn't my first child- I am the non biological mother to a 2 year old son named Rory :cloud9:. His other mother and I were featured in a documentary called "Extraordinary People: Outlaw Births" in 2008 and hit all the newspapers with our craaaazy unassisted homebirth- although that was my ex wife's decision, not mine! It went perfectly though and was the right decision for us as a family. We are currently in a nasty custody battle at the moment though, and as the non-biological parent I am hugely disadvantaged and despite having been Rory's full carer for the first 20 months of his life (she worked full time), i'm struggling to win access. My ex is the :devil:. 


Aaaanyway, with all good intentions I intend to be here for a good long while and look forward to getting to know everyone MUCH better!!! :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, hello all!

I'm Leanne, 22, from NW England engaged to OH who is Scottish. LO, Molly, is 2 1/2 months old and we've been in cloth since she was 6 weeks old. I had fully intended to use terry prefolds and wraps until anothersquish waved some bargain girly ittis under my nose and my love affair with pretty minkee nappies began there.

Not long after, I applied to be a writer/contributor for Really Pants - Fill Your Pant's blog/review site ans was successful. Since then I've had great fun making lots of lovely contacts, had some gorgeous freebies and learned a hell of a lot about being green.

I wear Molly, co-sleep with a twist and bf. She's very attached and OH and I are too and happily so. She was born after a 22h labour, waters broke in bed at 7:30am, had no previous contractions or warning, had a sweep was 4cm already but labour didn't really get going, was induced at 11pm that night, was ready to push by 5:05am and she was born 23 mins later :D

She's our fluffy little bundle of joy and I'm convinced she already says hello :rofl:

:flower:


----------



## chuck

Well I cant say as I'm all 'natural' but hey in for a penny...lol

I'm Charlie, my Hubby is JR, babba Dewi arrived 10 days late on Dec 27th by emergency section - I fully intended to BF but one broken heart later it wasnt to be for us.

We've been using CD for about a week now - his butt was a bit too small in the BG set we bought until now (scrawny git) but we intend to fully CD until potty trained.

Although Dewi doesnt co-sleep all the time we have no qualms about him sleeping with us and he often does.

Now I'm a lot more healed from my section I do wear Dewi and love doing it!


----------



## Jetters

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Not long after, I applied to be a writer/contributor for Really Pants - Fill Your Pant's blog/review site ans was successful. Since then I've had great fun making lots of lovely contacts, had some gorgeous freebies and learned a hell of a lot about being green.


Lucky you!!! :hugs:
And what's your co-sleeping twist?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Jetters said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Not long after, I applied to be a writer/contributor for Really Pants - Fill Your Pant's blog/review site ans was successful. Since then I've had great fun making lots of lovely contacts, had some gorgeous freebies and learned a hell of a lot about being green.
> 
> 
> Lucky you!!! :hugs:
> And what's your co-sleeping twist?Click to expand...

Molly sleeps on us and nothing else will do so we sleep in shifts :D


----------



## Love Bunny

Herro ^_^ ! I'm just a baby :blush: I'm Jess, 19 and from Derby =D ! I guess I just like to go with the flow really ^_^ I'm a SAHM who co-runs a newly started joint small business (6 months!) with my best friend making fairy clothes and alt hair extensions in our spare bedroom! Time consuming but it allows me and my best girl to spend heaps of time with our babies while working at the same time!! Couldn't ask for more :D :cloud9: I live with my lovely OH Matt and we have been together for nearly 2 yrs <3

My little lady is 7 weeks old and we've been fluffy-bumming-it-up ever since the tar poo finished =D (about 4 days hehe) She was a TOTAL suprise as I've never ever planned on children in a million years :lol: but ever since we saw those pink lines we fell in love and have never looked back xD !

We've been baby-wearing since day one and unfortunatly didn't breastfeed as I had a nasty time of it in labour&delivery and deffinatly wouldn't have been able to cope with the aftermath without some super strength painkillers :dohh: We also co-sleep which is greaat ! Dunno when we'll stop - probably when missy decides I guess? :lol:

Anyyyhow, can't think of much else to put hehe! :wave: x​


----------



## boltonlass

Hello im Kelly and as you probably guess i live in Bolton. Been with OH for 11 years and married for 2. Baby Leila is now 3 1/2 months old. Live with our dog and cat and many fishies. I work as a secretary at a childrens hospital but am on 12 months mat leave at the moment so not sure what i will do come October when this ends.

Wanted to breast feed but had lots of problems so ended up combining formula and expressing, gave up the expressing at 7 weeks when milk supply dwindled to nothing :cry:.

Anyway wanted to try cloth from birth but she was to small for the trial packs i had bought and then with the feeding issues it all got put to one side. So 2 weeks ago i decided to go for it, bought some flips and gave it a try. Done it for 2 days now and today is day 3, not brave enough to try at night or while out and about yet but i am sure that will come in time. Did co sleep a little when she was tiny but since starting formula she settled ok in her own bed and now sleeps in her cot in her room.

Also interested in baby wearing and have a moby wrap i have used a couple of times but Leila not sure about it. In the process of making a mei tai to try out.

Ordered an amber necklace as i think she is teething and am willing to give anything a go (plus they look cute!)

Looking forward to learning more about natural parenting for you experts :happydance:

x


----------



## Maffie

Hi all im Sam and im 30 (31 in 18 days) I have just moved to the high peak area with OH and our baby Noah who is 4 months.

We BF had some top ups due to illness and problems, we started CD early on but Noah became poorly at 9 days and we were admitted to hospital, we are trying to get back to fully CD.

I love wearing Noah I use a moby and connecta and oh uses a tomy carrier. 

We are having some meals but wont properly begin weaning until 6 months and I hope to keep BFING until 12 months.

I also have an itti addiction.


----------



## enola

Hello everyone! :wave:

I'm Enola, I'm 23 and I'm hoping to give birth to our first, little Daniel, VERY SOON! :haha: 

I live in the Peak District with my husband, we got married last June :cloud9: (yep, honeymoon baby!) :D

I'm VERY interested in all things 'attachment parenting' and am currently reading and loving The Baby Book by Sears & Sears. I *hope* to have a natural birth and to breastfeed and co-sleep, I have specially ordered amber nursing and teething necklaces and have a stash of many different kinds and sizes of preloved cloth nappies :happydance: I LOVE them and keep practicing terry folds on a teddy and stroking the soft minkyness of Ittis etc. 

I can't think of anything else but just ask me if you want to know! :thumbup:
x


----------



## sam#3

Hi all im Sam :hi:
I am 26, a SAHM, bank HCA and starting college in sept to become a midwife.
I have 3 amazing children, Anais 8, Dylan 3 and Harry 15 months. I had both of the boys at home both totally natural births. 
We live on a new estate in sunny Northampton :)
With Harry i breastfed him for 9 months and still wear him in my lush mei-tai :) we are just getting back into cloth bums after having a 6 months lapse!! 
Harry has worn his amber beads for a very long time now and none of my 3 have any medicine where i can use natural remedies to fix the problem.

Looking forward to chatting with you all :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

Hi I'm Kirsty :wave: Live with my DP of 5 years and our little girl Ella who is almost 14 mths. I live in Auckland, New Zealand and work fulltime (necessity not choice) as a office manager. We also have 4 fur babies - our cats. 

I wouldn't consider myself a natural parent - I just have a bit of a cloth nappy addiction! We only just made the change to cloth nappies and I love it. After looking into cloths while I was pregnant, it went from my mind until recently. I am trying to restrain myself from buying too many of the lovely girl prints around as the next baby will be in cloth from the start and OH won't be happy putting a boy in pink I don't think!

I had pnd for the first 6 mths of my daughters life and as a result only bf her for 6 wks after much struggling. I still feel great for giving her the best start to life and only wish we could have kept it up but it wasn't good for either of our health. I will always give it my best shot with any future children I am lucky enough to have. 

We didn't blw with Ella as I'd not heard of it when I was weaning her. I do like the idea of it though and will read more in depth into what it involves when I have another child. 

Apart from that we are not that natural - we always try our hand at planting veges each year, but are never that successful - the only thing that survived our "greenfingers" this year was spring onions, tomatoes and mandarins! :) 

Oh I should have said I am for natural births and had a natural birth with Ella - I hope the next one will be natural and at home! :D

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## purple_socks

ooow just spotted this thread...great idea!

I'm Caroline. I'm 25 (altho i weirdly 4get my age all the time so i might b wrong abt that!) I'm a SAHM and plan to be 1 for as long as we can afford (altho i'm hoping to start a little home business soon selling some stuff i've made so what this space!) i've been married to DH for just over a year, together for 4 years altho we've known each other for a looooong time. Kian was our little surprise 9that we found out abt when we got home from our honeymoon!!!) He was born july 21st by emergency c-section after 37 hours of labour...i had planned a homebirth so most of that was spent at home using hypnobirthing techniques. I love him to bits and am loving being a parent more than i could ever have imagined!

Apparently i'm a hippy mum (or so people have told me lol). I attachement parent, baby wear- i currently use my ring sling most of all but plan on making some new slings soon, part time co-sleep, BLW and generally go with Kians flow when it comes to parenting.
I FF- but i'm really sad abt it! i really struggled with BF- i spent a little while in hospital after Kians birth and i didn't get a lot of help (infact i got some terrible advice) and it all went rather wrong in that department :-( i tried relactation without much success. If i were BF tho then i am very pro extended BF and allowing LO to self wean.
We've just started using cloth nappies part time (with the plan to go full time when we have enough nappies). i am currently attempting to grow some of our own veg in the smallest garden ever! and i love arts and crafts and making things...especially 4 Kian.

I have 2 rescued black cats called bruno and lucy (if i had my own way i'd b a mad cat lady and adopt millions!) and a gecko...called 'the gecko'! I'd luuurv some chickens if when we get a bigger garden! infact my dream is to have a small holding one day!

thats abt all i can think to say abt me


----------



## buttonnose82

I guess I can officially join this part of the forum now :)

I am currently expecting our baby due october 1st, we will be using cloth nappies (which makes sense since I am setting up my own business making & selling them hehe), we will be baby wearing although we will also be getting a pram. I am interested is using the bradley method for the birth so I have emailed the only person in the UK that offers the course to get details! Basically we want to go as natural as possible with our parenting however we will not be co sleeping

guess thats it :)


----------



## saraendepity

welcome to everyone, nice to meet you all! little bumpy for more new crunchy mamas :D


----------



## Kbee

hello.....:flower:
I'm Kate 27....I live with Si and our gorgeous bambino Billy in a village on the south coast.......ummmmmm we both baby wear and I am enjoying building up the stash :blush:........billy is exclusively bf at the moment but after the 5th lot of mastitas :growlmad: I think our bf journey is coming to an end soon....:cry:...we part time co sleep and try to use natural remedies for all of lives ailments ( including the odd glass of vino :haha:).
Am beginning to lurk in here to find out more info on fluffy bums as this is our next road.
ummmmmm I'm a nurse I work in child and adolescant psychiatry.......will have to go back p/t later in the year, I'm veggie.......and we grow veggies....badly:dohh:
.


----------



## saraendepity

:wave: welcome!!


----------



## Oushka

Hi all, Im Katie, 28 (almost 29) married to N, 40 for 2 years. I have 4 stepchildren, the youngest being 13.
Ive always been a laid-back, mothering type - I learnt from the best! My mum, who had my 2 little sisters with a 20 year age gap between me and the youngest... so have found motherhood quite easy so far and feel so lucky to have had the pratice & support of family & friends.

A riding accident at 9 weeks pregnant has left me able to do less than Id hoped but we're coping and loving every day.
Isobelle is the light of our life, we lead a baby-led life :haha: , Im with her 24/7 and she sleeps in an arms reach crib (we tried cosleeping but she took up too much room!) and have exclusively BF since birth, tho Ive had some issues recently thanks to the return of af :boo: and a strange lack of milk for 3 days during it but seem to have come thru the other side by spending those 3 days with bubs permantly attached to boobs and hubbie bringing me food & tea :)

We have always been socialble types and often spend an evening at a show (opera, orchestral, stage etc etc) and having a baby has not stopped this. Belle has already been to see Iolanthe and a choir at the sage and loved them (and we onyl had to leave the room once when she started shouting at the stage! :rofl: )
We grow our own veg & keep chooks, we dont buy or eat any pre-prepared foods and I love cooking... and am upset at missing out on enjoying last autumns elderflower 'champagne' - its a little too potent to enjoy when BF :drunk:

We aim to blw & BF for as long as Belle wants to (and will continue to battle the local HV team who keep insisting otherwise), once she self weans Ill get my shoulder fixed.
I babywear occassionally, due to dodgy shoulder Im unable to for long periods. 
Isobelle is an absolute joy and we are so blessed to have such a laid back baby. :cloud9:

We live in County Durham with 2 working labs; Laddie & Harvey, 3 cats; Oscar, Fennie & Maggie and 3 horses; Rae, Molly & Herbie (well, there are 9 horses really but 6 have been staying with friends since pregnancy & accident) & 3 chickens; Melody, Honey & Marge.

So thats us! I will admit I didnt even realise there was a natural parenting section but now Ive found you :friends:

eep, sorry that was soooo long!


----------



## celine

Ahh Im not as natural as some of you mums and but I am a little (I like to think so)
We dont fluff-bum (although i may be tempted if we have another one day..) 

but we battled an epic battle to bf in which I hardly slept for the first 2 weeks cos I gave him formula from a syringe with my pinky finger in order for him to learn to suck to get food as we were very paranoid about nipple confusion! So lo never had a bottle (except one at the hospital NOT by choice) until 6 months where he now has 2 a week to keep up the memory of how-to & to give dad a chance at feeding :) (all ebm as i pump every night)
I (try) to grow my own herbs and would LOVE to try to grow some veggies (any tips on here?)
I love to cook and do alot of my own foods from scratch with veg bought at farmers markets.
We have a juicer so in summer months I cant wait to throw in the fruit and get fresh juice yum! I look forward to lo coming with me to the market and choosing his fruit to juice-up.
I do a mix-up traditional & blw by i give him puree of mostly what we are eating and a piece of what we are eating if it suits eg a roasted carrot or slice of snitzel.
Its March and i cant wait to start planting sunflowers & more herbs :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi, I lurk in here a bit and although I'm not as much into natural parenting as many of you I thought I'd introduce myself. 

I'm Jeanna and have an absolutely amazing, perfect husband and a gorgeous 10 week old daughter, Daisy. I also have lots of fur/feather babies as I am animal mad and animal rights issues have always been a major part of my life. I have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 5 guinea pigs and 2 homing pigeons. I've been vegetarian since I was at primary school, which was my own choice. I won't raise Daisy vegetarian but I intend for her to only eat organic and home made produce. I already try to grow my own veg! She is currently breastfed and is really thriving, having almost doubled her birth weight already :lol:!

I'm currently on maternity leave but am a reception class teacher 4 days a week and 1 day a week I work for the education authority going around schools and helping and advising and providing support and teaching model lessons for early years teachers that are struggling/newly qualified/new to the role/set in their ways etc etc. I love my job! Children learning through play and practising positive discipline are things that I am passionate about and are very important in my job, and also now with Daisy as she grows up. Seeing a teacher shouting at children is something I cannot bear and I feel should really never be allowed. Positive discipline is something I give guidance on in my advisory role.

I do have a pram but am baby wearing more and more often. I have a baby bjorn and a baba sling.

I love seeing babies in cloth nappies but havent used them myself yet although I am tempted. We don't co-sleep as I am a very, very restless sleeper so would worry too much about doing it.

:)


----------



## Nic1107

:wave: Hey, I'm Nic and I only half-belong here lol. I'm from USA, going to be 25 in May. My husband is Bee, who is going to be 25 next month. We've been married since April '09 and together a total of three years. He is a sailor in the US Navy, currently in the middle of a homeport change and hasn't met our little girl yet. Our daughter is C, born in January. 

We used EBM for the first two weeks and now exclusively FF (C can't latch, milk dried up and I'm never talking about feeding again until she's on solids). We use disposable chlorine-free nappies and "natural" disposable wipes, BPA-free bottles and pacifiers. We are just getting into baby-wearing now that C will put up with it :haha:, but we also use a pram because she overheats in the sling; will be using it more when I don't need as much fabric over her to hold her up. 

We co-sleep for now with a Snuggle Nest but will have to stop when DH comes back in September because he has night terrors and can be dangerous even for me to sleep next to. C eats on demand, sleeps when and where she wants (for now!), and uses a pacifier for comfort though she usually doesn't want it. 

I am a strict person and hope to raise C with rules and boundaries, but I firmly believe in communicating with children with respect, and that even the "little" concerns of children should be taken seriously so they know they can come to me and their father with any issue, big or small. My experience on the ASD spectrum has affected my views on parenting, I just hope to do right by my kid by remembering what it was like to be little. :)


----------



## vanessayogini

hello! i'm vanessa and i'm 25. i've been with my soul mate for 1 and a half years, i was on birth control when we got pregnant! ahh, but it seemed so natural, like it was supposed to happen. i knew from the beginning that i wanted a homebirth, i hate hospitals and the more i learned about how they tend to treat women in labor the more i was glad for my decision. i became VERY PASSIONATE about birth (and what happens to some women in this day and age) and i became a registered birth doula, a lactation consultant for WIC, and i am sloooowwwlllyyyyyyyy studying to be a midwife (things have been put on hold since my babe has been born). 
i labored at home in a tub and after 12 hours she came! it was a crazy amazing experience that i am looking forward to experiencing again. i had wonderful support. (which adds to why i am so passionate about giving other women wonderful support)
i wear my baby, she sleeps with us, she is full of love, she is a free range organic baby. she is exclusively breastfed and will continue to be so until she doesn't want to anymore. she will begin to eat solids when she's ready, and i plan to make all of her food for her.


----------



## Kota

It would appear I fit into this section. :flower:
Hi, I'm Adele and my OH is refered to as 'Monkey'. We've kinda fallen into the whole AP thing... or as Monkey calls it.. We're hippy bohemiem parents. :haha:
My litte boy was born on the 15th Jan and had his first experience in a wrap at 1 day old being transported home from the hospital, we now have a baby bjorn which Monkey uses often and loves, a babyhawk that I use, and a home made moby which i use around the house. 
Phoenix is now exclusively BF after the first 5wks being combination feeding due to a tongue tie which wasn't picked up by the hospital or MW's at home visits, despite my asking numerous times if he had one. :growlmad: Since thats been snipped we've been able to drop the FF and I'm loving BF'ing my boy. 
We have an arms reach co sleeper however thats not close enough for the LO and he normally ends up in next to me each night.
We plan on BLWing when the time comes and my OH is just as supportive and excited about this as I am.
We're not using cloths yet but I plan to switch over once we get settled in Australia which we're moving to in 3 months. :happydance:

I'm also looking at doing baby signing with Phoenix.


----------



## Monkeh

Kota said:


> ...my OH is refered to as 'Monkey'. .

:thumbup:


----------



## sugarpuff

i figured it was about time that i posted on this thread !

i'm sarah, 29 from the great north of england, i'm married and have 6 year old parson russell. audrey is my first baby and as it took 2 years to conceive her, i had plenty of time making plans for how i wanted to bring her up - i wanted to use cloth nappies and breastfeed her for the first year.

well i failed miserably on the breastfeeding front - she couldn't latch on (we later discovered that she has torticollis and can't turn her neck to the left - which was how i always tried to feed her... :cry: ). i expressed for a while but started getting less and less and just couldn't cope with trying to breastfeed for an hour, expressing for an hour, feeding ebm for 30 mins and then having 30 mins before it all started again.

i had hoped to get going on the cloth nappies after about 2 weeks but had to wait till she was a month old as she was a midget (5lb 2oz at birth) and didn't fit any of the btp nappies that i had ! i panicked at first that i wasn't going to get on with them and wanted to go back to disposables but i persevered and now *LOVE* them :happydance:

i'm now obsessed with cloth nappies and can't stop buying the darn things. i think i have 55 already and have 6 more nappies on order, some flip stay dry inserts and 2 blueberry covers..... my hubby would kill me if he knew !

i'm also a vegetarian since i was 15 but don't plan on bringing audrey up as one (hubby is a big meat eater), i'll let her decide for herself when she's older. i also part time wear my little munchkin in a close baby carrier which i love - i would do it full time but my pram is awesome :haha:

umm, i think that's about it, so hi :flower:

oh yeah i forgot - i had also planned a lovely natural water birth with just tens for pain relief. i ended up with my waters breaking 24 hours after they discovered that she was breech, got abandoned for an hour with no pain relief till they realised (after i pointed it out !) that her heartrate had dropped, they examined me and found that i was 8cm dilated and then whipped me off for an emergency section


----------



## BabyHaines

What a great thread!!

Well....here goes.....
My name is Emma and I am married to Danny. We live in sunny Suffolk (although originally from Essex) with our beautiful, long awaited baby boy George, a dog called Reggie and six rescued ex-battery hens, who free-range round our garden and get under your feet!!
We had planned a home water birth, but it couldn't have been any further from it if we tried, as I ended up with pre-eclampsia and a very traumatic birth.
Anyhoo, we now exclusively BF, after having combination fed at the start due to amassive delay in my milk coming in.
I like to wear George in a Wilkinet I've borrowed or our gorgeous cow print Mei Tei, although the MT is a bit big for him at the moment.
I've kind of half swapped George into pocket cloth nappies, although I'm not convinced about the fit, so need to sort out trying some different types.
I also have a massive stash of bamboo terrys, but they are huge on him too....!!

I'm good friends with Vici and glong88 and we meet up weekly with our bubbas. I've also met Bee26 who's due to have Charlie bump soon xxxx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ladies, 

Thought I would introduce myself here too :thumbup: I'm sarah, 27 and married to Sam 30 - we have a beautiful little girl called Izabelle (Izzie for short). We are bit late to NP but had planned on using CD when Izzie was first born (all bought when pregnant) but due to a very different birth than what I wanted I was very poorly and these things went out of our heads :cry: Also due to events after the birth I struggled to BF - I did feel guilty to start with but have decided to leave that peice of guilt behind and move on :thumbup: this makes me determined to BF baby no.2 though.

Anyway we have just started using CD (loving these LOTS), we babywear :happydance: I have a baby bjorn carrier which I adore :happydance: and we BLW although we did do purees to begin with but Izzie loves finger foods and has been having them since she was 6 weeks. I didnt co-sleep with Izzie as I was worried about rolling on her - although we have fallen asleep together many times and i've never rolled on her :hugs:

Erm think thats it really - its been lovely reading about you all :hugs:


----------

